# Android 4.1 for Hp Touchpad



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

So looking at the updates to the review.cyanogenmod.com site, there has been nothing really done with the Hp Touchpad and Jelly Bean. I am not asking for eta's or any guarantees at all. I am just wondering, are there any developers out there working on it?


----------



## hummer010 (Sep 13, 2012)

Read this:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34624-status-of-cm-10-for-the-touchpad/


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes I have seen this as evidenced by my reference to the site that that post links to. That shows that no work is being committed, but not necessarily that no work is being done. I would just like to know if developers have just dumped it.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

We dislike people like you


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> We dislike people like you


Good for you


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> We dislike people like you


Who's we?

Isn't the purpose of forums for people to come get information and answers to questions they might have? Imacellist stated in his OP that he wasn't looking for ETA's or anything, was just looking for any new information on Touchpad Development. If you don't like the question and/or don't wanna provide useful feedback, leave the topic and go troll somewhere else.

Sorry for ranting on your post Imacellist, I just hate it when I see people being unhelpful trolls on here.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

schmaltzy said:


> Who's we?
> 
> Isn't the purpose of forums for people to come get information and answers to questions they might have? Imacellist stated in his OP that he wasn't looking for ETA's or anything, was just looking for any new information on Touchpad Development. If you don't like the question and/or don't wanna provide useful feedback, leave the topic and go troll somewhere else.
> 
> Sorry for ranting on your post Imacellist, I just hate it when I see people being unhelpful trolls on here.


There's already 2-3 threads on THIS TOPIC! IF he searched- and just read through the forum pages- he'd find his answer.

We dislike people like you as well

And- if FOUND/ READ- he'd see that there are a few individuals workign on it, however progress hasn't been moving "buttery smooth"


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> There's already 2-3 threads on THIS TOPIC! IF he searched- and just read through the forum pages- he'd find his answer.
> 
> We dislike people like you as well
> 
> And- if FOUND/ READ- he'd see that there are a few individuals workign on it, however progress hasn't been moving "buttery smooth"


Was that so tough to post? You couldn't just have originally posted that instead of making yourself look like a douche?

And you keep saying we? You're the only one on here flaming the guy because he's asking for some information. Are you just having a bad day. Do you need a hug or something? Best I can do for ya is hit the like button to get you a rep point, but if that will brighten your day, just let me know.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

schmaltzy said:


> Was that so tough to post? You couldn't just have originally posted that instead of making yourself look like a douche?
> 
> And you keep saying we? You're the only one on here flaming the guy because he's asking for some information. Are you just having a bad day. Do you need a hug or something? Best I can do for ya is hit the like button to get you a rep point, but if that will brighten your day, just let me know.


All of the above! I don't mind a little bro on bro love every so often!! I appreciate the hug (air hug- hold arms in circle, and get ready- embrace tightly, contract muscles)

Thanks man!


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Chill people... Jelly Bean will be ready, when it's ready. Its a huge project for just a couple very busy developers. Lets face it the HP TouchPad is older news now and development has slowed down. I look forward to seeing what happens in the new year but don't expect eta ever. I suggest just telling anyone who asks two weeks, don't flame or complain, just two weeks. That's why we have that now lame joke. The jokes on you if you believe it cause you're asking for eta.

Personally I am more interested to see [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Dorregaray get the Camera working fully with ICS. A complete ICS Rom is better than a JB Alpha 0.6 any day. If and when we get a working JB Rom don't expect it to be better than ICS, it takes time to reach that level of maturity. Good things come to those who wait. [/background]


----------



## schmaltzy (Aug 29, 2011)

Salvation27 said:


> All of the above! I don't mind a little bro on bro love every so often!! I appreciate the hug (air hug- hold arms in circle, and get ready- embrace tightly, contract muscles)
> 
> Thanks man!


Like button hit.......air hug initiated......air hug complete......hope you enjoyed it!


----------



## Imacellist (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I haven't been able to find any new updated information on the Jelly Bean builds (hence the post). Good to hear that it is still being worked on.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Imacellist said:


> Thanks for the replies. I haven't been able to find any new updated information on the Jelly Bean builds (hence the post). Good to hear that it is still being worked on.


Still being worked on is a relative term when it comes to developing code for a specific device. My understanding on device specific developing is one maybe two people working on a device. All other Android development is a community effort of dozens of individuals around the world submitting code for either the android framework which affects all devices or code for the user space that may affect all devices or just specific ones. The two main developers for the TouchPad, dalingrin and J.C. Sullins, are for the moment kind of missing in action. Dalingrin recently surfaced and stated that he is two busy with school to work on developing. J.C. Sullins is just flat off the radar. He last submitted code on Aug. 13th and has not been heard from since. So to answer your question, is development going on that would have an affect on the TouchPad, the answer would be yes, but not by the developers that need to integrate those innovations into the TouchPad world. So will we see JB on the TouchPad, maybe someday, but I would not expect to see it any time soon. Maybe next summer when Dalingrin is on summer break or if J.C. Sullins decides to surface. The two of them are some of the most talented developers I have seen. The things they have figured out to make Android work on the TouchPad are nothing short of amazing.

You can look for anything related to the TouchPad by going to either of the two links on this page:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/34624-status-of-cm-10-for-the-touchpad/

One other developer out of Poland is still active, but the only thing he is working on for the TouchPad is getting the camera working. He has had some success, but there is still lots to be done. I don't know what his situation is as to what time he has to work on it. He has been at it for months and at one point was about to give up. If you want to read a little about his efforts, you can go here: http://rootzwiki.com...working-camera/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

If you want to talk about cm10 or how to install the very unstable builds with not much working yet, use this thread. If you wish to talk about how to build what is done so far from the source, use this thread. we don't need another thread that will just result in flaming mostly. Touchpad will keep getting Android until it becomes too difficult to port. That time has not come yet, but most likely Android 5 will be the end of the line I'd say so it should at least get updates through 4.x, whatever x turns out to be.


----------

